# Watermelon gets small



## Costas (Aug 18, 2010)

Άντε και στα μέρη μας! (Από τη ΝΥΤ)


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2010)

Αυτά δεν μ' ενοχλούν καθόλου:









Ετούτα εδώ με διαολίζουν:


----------



## Costas (Aug 18, 2010)

Ναι, αλλά κάθονται καλύτερα! Εντωμεταξύ, με την εξαφάνιση των κουκουτσιών, θα χαθεί και η εξής ωραία έκφραση που μου είχε πει ένας μοναχός στο Άγιον Όρος, αναφερόμενος σ' έναν γνωστό κύριο που είχε αποφασίσει να μονάσει στο τέλος της ζωής του εκεί:

Έφαγε καλά-καλά το καρπούζι κι ήρθε εδώ να φτύσει τα κουκούτσια!


----------



## sarant (Aug 18, 2010)

Κι άλλη μια έκφραση στην οποία αρέσκονται οι αθλητικογράφοι, μοίρασε ο διαιτητής το καρπούζι στη μέση, αλλά έδωσε τα κουκούτσια στον γηπεδούχο (τις αμφισβητούμενες φάσεις)


----------



## daeman (Aug 18, 2010)

Καλημέρα.
Έχω πολλά να πω γι' αυτό το θέμα, αλλά δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω με γεμάτο στόμα και μάλιστα φτύνοντας κουκούτσια. Πριν από λίγο έσφαξα ένα δεκάκιλο θεριό, μακρουλό και λιγάκι ασουλούπωτο, με κατακόκκινη, ζουμερή σάρκα και κατάμαυρα χοντρά σπόρια που καμπανίζουν όταν χτυπάνε στον μεταλλικό κουβά που στέκει προκλητικός απέναντί μου στη βεράντα, λες και με παρακαλάει να ξαναπιάσω μια από τις αγαπημένες απογευματινές ασχολίες του παιδικού μου θέρους. 
Για όσο θα μπορώ ακόμα, γιατί όπως πάμε, σε λίγο θα μας δίνουνε καρπουζάκια άσπορα κι επίπεδα με την εφημερίδα, μια που ο κόσμος μπούχτισε τα ντιβιντί και τα βιβλία.


----------



## daeman (Aug 18, 2010)

Επειδή, έτσι πως μ' έφτιαξε το καρπούζι, τίποτα δε με χαλάει, για να σας φτιάξω τη διάθεση :

Watermelon Man - Mongo Santamaria (David Holmes mix)​


----------



## Elsa (Aug 18, 2010)

Άμα δε φτύσεις κουκούτσια, δεν κατάλαβες καλοκαίρι!


----------



## daeman (Aug 18, 2010)

Μια που πιάσατε τις εκφράσεις, με τα _καρπουζίδια_ θα έχουμε κι άλλες επιλογές. Θα χωράνε πολλά στην ίδια μασχάλη ή όπως λέει ο Χρηστάκης ;):


----------



## daeman (Aug 22, 2010)

Σχετικό ανέκδοτο, που ίσως θα πάει άπατο, όταν επικρατήσουν τα καρπουζάκια:

Ελληνοαμερικανός επισκέπτεται καλοκαιράκι την Ελλάδα μετά από πολλά χρόνια στο Αμέρικα και τον παραλαμβάνει στο αεροδρόμιο (το παλιό, του Ελληνικού, όχι το Ελ. Βελ.) μια ξαδέρφη του. 
Μόλις κατεβαίνει από το αεροπλάνο, αρχίζει την γκρίνια: Τι μικρό αεροδρόμιο είναι αυτό, στο Αμέρικα τα έχουμε πολύ μεγάλα. Τι δρόμοι είναι αυτοί, στο Αμέρικα είναι πολύ μεγαλύτεροι. Τι πεζοδρόμια είναι αυτά, στο Αμέρικα είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερα. Τι αυτοκίνητα είναι αυτά, στο Αμέρικα είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερα κ.ο.κ. Η ξαδέρφη αρχίζει να φορτώνει, φουντώνει, ανάβει και κορώνει, αλλά συγκρατιέται και δε λέει τίποτα. 

Με τα πολλά, περνάνε από ένα μανάβικο, ο λεγάμενος βλέπει κάτι πελώρια καρπούζια και ρωτάει:
"Τι είναι αυτά τα τεράστια στρογγυλά πράσινα πράγματα;"
Και η ξαδέρφη ξεσπάει:
"Μπιζέλια! Και δεν πιστεύω να τα 'χετε μεγαλύτερα στο Αμέρικα..."

Υπάρχει και άσεμνη εκδοχή, αλλά την αφήνω για όταν θ' ασχοληθούμε με τις ψείρες.


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2014)

...
Watermelon Man (_Head Hunters_ version) - Herbie Hancock






"I remember the cry of the watermelon man making the rounds through the back streets and alleys of Chicago. 
The wheels of his wagon beat out the rhythm on the cobblestones."
~Herbie Hancock

Watermelon Man - Herbie Hancock






Βρεεε, ήρθε ο καρπουζάς
ήρθε ο καρπουζάς


----------



## daeman (Jul 8, 2020)

Watermelon Man. Κλαρινογαμπρός με τη βούλα.


----------

